
For Facebook, weakening India’s democracy is just the cost of business - amrrs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/08/20/facebook-weakening-indias-democracy-is-just-cost-business/
======
jagannathtech
WaPo at it again... Rana Ayyub the paid news pro of India blatantly spreading
fake news on India because she is opposed to the current govt.

In the previous govt these journos enjoyed the hospitality, handouts and
junkets showered on them by the corrupt congress party... now that the
official gravy train has ended for years, the Islamist and terror apologist
Ms.Ayyub became more vicious every day.

Bezos is making a big blunder by nurturing such venomous snakes from India in
his backyard.

